# Horreur, mon iBook s'est fissuré !



## MacMadam (3 Février 2005)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que mon ibook est fissuré d'au moins 1 cm... en forme d' Y   sur la tranche du coin gauche. Je n'ai pas les papiers sur moi, vous croyez qu'on peut faire jouer l'appleCare ? Je précise que le portable est en bon état de fonctionnement.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2005)

Tu devrais peut-être posté ton thread dans le forum Portables, c'est mieux 
Bon courage à toi, une coque de portable c'est très cher.


----------



## Balooners (3 Février 2005)

Oui, je pense que tu vas pouvoir faire jouer l'Apple Care, mais si il y a un choc dessus il ne te le prendront pas. Mais si cela ressemble à un defaut technique, il y a de grande chance qu'ils te le prennent


----------



## MacMadam (3 Février 2005)

Je croyais avoir posté ce thread dans le forum Portable, c'est quoi ce bordoul ? :mouais: Merci pour ces "encouragements", ça craint pour portefeuille


----------



## MacMadam (3 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je pense que tu vas pouvoir faire jouer l'Apple Care, mais si il y a un choc dessus il ne te le prendront pas. Mais si cela ressemble à un defaut technique, il y a de grande chance qu'ils te le prennent


 Aucun choc, tout est bien lisse. C'est comme s'il s'était fendillé par grand froid. Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est sa forme de "Y", comme si ce n'était que le commencement. Mais j'ignore si c'est de fabrication, c'est très discret. Je vais checker dans mes papiers de garantie ce soir. Heu... à ta connaissance, penses-tu que ça soit rapide de déshabiller un iBook et de le rhabiller ?


----------



## calvin (3 Février 2005)

euh grand froid ou choc ce serait pareil

utilisation non "reguliere" de l'ibook

donc ca ne rentre pas dans le cadre de la garantie, c'est rapé je crois 

et apple gobera pas la theorie de l'immaculee fissure...


----------



## MacMadam (3 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ... apple gobera pas la theorie de l'immaculee fissure...


  Pfiouu, remplacer le plastoc va certainement me coûter les 3/4 d'un nouvel iBook. Du moment que ça ne se transforme pas en cratère, c'est utilisable. A quand des portables 4X4 ? :rateau:


----------



## calvin (3 Février 2005)

a moins de trouver un portable completement nique et de recuperer sa coque

tu as essaye les PA ?

y en a qui vendent des fois leur ecran parce que le reste est HS ou meme qui vendent le reste du portable parce que l'ecran est HS

y a peut etre une coque ibook a recuperer pour pas cher


----------



## MacMadam (3 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> tu as essaye les PA ?


 Merci du conseil, mais c'est quoi des PA


----------



## vincmyl (3 Février 2005)

Moi je le ferai quand réparer, 1cm c'est beaucoup quand meme :mouais:


----------



## Balooners (3 Février 2005)

Tu as dis que tu avais l'Apple Care non ? Ou c'est seulement la garantie d'achat ? Même, de toute façon, il y a vice caché. Donc sur un plan strictement légal, pas de soucis  Peux-tu mettre des photos ? histoire que l'on se fasse une idée ? Mais moi je ne me ferai pas de soucis. Si tu as l'Apple Care, je m'en ferai encore moins  Tu sais, j'ai eu un soucis sur mon PowerBook Alu, la coque a commencée à piquée comme si il était attaqué par un truc rouille ou quelques que chose dans se genre. Je suis allé voir mon revendeur, il m'a dit pas de soucis, 3 jours après, il a changé toute la coque de l'ordi (sous Apple Care).


----------



## Balooners (3 Février 2005)

Es tu réelement sûr de ce que tu avances ?

_

 [Edit] C'est mieux là 

 C'est vrai c'est un peu plus compréhensible que le chinois que j'ai écris avant [/Edit]_


----------



## calvin (3 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> pfff... est tu réelement spur de ce que tu avances
> 
> Ps : P.A c'est les petites annonces.




hein ?


----------



## MacMadam (3 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tu as dis que tu avais l'Apple Care non ? Ou c'est seulement la garantie d'achat ? Même, de toute façon, il y a vice caché. Donc sur un plan strictement légal, pas de soucis  Peux-tu mettre des photos ? histoire que l'on se fasse une idée ? Mais moi je ne me ferai pas de soucis. Si tu as l'Apple Care, je m'en ferai encore moins  Tu sais, j'ai eu un soucis sur mon PowerBook Alu, la coque a commencée à piquée comme si il était attaqué par un truc rouille ou quelques que chose dans se genre. Je suis allé voir mon revendeur, il m'a dit pas de soucis, 3 jours après, il a changé toute la coque de l'ordi (sous Apple Care).


 Je suis toujours sous garantie d'achat, mais j'ai acheté un AppleCare aussi. Donc, pas de souci de ce côté-là. Cela dit, bonne idée ! Je "clic-clac-c'est dans la boîte" et j'affiche ça demain. Je ne voudrais pas que le vendeur me prenne pour une brute épaisse qui veut se faire rhabiller l'ibook à l'oeil


----------



## Balooners (3 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, bonne idée ! Je "clic-clac-c'est dans la boîte" et j'affiche ça demain. Je ne voudrais pas que le vendeur me prenne pour une brute épaisse qui veut se faire rhabiller l'ibook à l'oeil



Oui, d'ailleurs, je vous donne un petit conseil, comme ça au passage, c'est gratos  Si vous avec du Matos chez vous, Home Cinéma, Ordi, Musique, TV, tout quoi, n'hésitez pas à *tout* prendre en photo pour les Assurances, elles adores. Prenez bien tout en détails, même des bijoux. Bon un autre conseil, ne laissez pas les photos dans l'ordi, si on vous le vol, vous êtes marron  Allez, un autre pour la route, scanner vos factures, et mettez les quelques part où vous êtes sûr (clé USB dédié) ou un truc dans ce genre. Mieux vos prévenir que guérir, et le jour où ça arrive vous serrez super content d'avoir perdu 1h de votre temps pour faire ça.

Enfin moi c'que j'en dis hein...


----------



## MacMadam (3 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui, d'ailleurs, je vous donne un petit conseil, comme ça au passage, c'est gratos  Si vous avec du Matos chez vous, Home Cinéma, Ordi, Musique, TV, tout quoi, n'hésitez pas à *tout* prendre en photo pour les Assurances...


 Dans mon cas, tu ne m'apprends rien : je ne me suis faite cambriolée il y a quelques mois ! Par contre, j'ai pas tout compris : z'ont pas pris le Canon A80, l'ipod, le mini ipod, mon iBook et un monstre portable Dell, tous bien en évidence. En tout cas, merci, ça me fait penser que je dois absolument graver mes photos sur CD, plutôt que de les garder sur l'ordi. Aurai pas deux fois la même chance, c'est clair !


----------



## vincmyl (3 Février 2005)

Ils ont pris quoi alors? :mouais:


----------



## Balooners (3 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont pris quoi alors? :mouais:



Tu sais, des meubles ça existe aussi  et certains en ont...


----------



## vincmyl (3 Février 2005)

Ben oué mais un meuble c'est pas tres discret a enmener quand meme


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont pris quoi alors? :mouais:


Un café.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ben oué mais un meuble c'est pas tres discret a enmener quand meme


On dit comment déjà dans ce sport ???

Ah oui ! "poule"


----------



## vincmyl (3 Février 2005)

Oui ca aussi pourquoi pas  :love:


----------



## MacMadam (3 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont pris quoi alors?


 Tu vas rire : un sèche-cheveux, un fer à repasser, un aspirateur de table, une partie de ma collection de DVD, ainsi que de la viande qui se trouvait dans le congélo et des clémentines  Je crois que c'était plutôt des nécessiteux :mouais:


----------



## MacMadam (3 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un café.


 C'est bien possible


----------



## Balooners (3 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ben oué mais un meuble c'est pas tres discret a enmener quand meme




Alalala...


----------



## vincmyl (3 Février 2005)

Ils sont fous ces cambrioleurs :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont fous ces cambrioleurs :mouais:


Au bar y a un sujet sur les 4000m tu devrais y aller car là t'atteins des sommets


----------



## MacMadam (4 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu mettre des photos ? histoire que l'on se fasse une idée ?


 Heu pour la photo, là voici, mais pour l'idée on repassera  Je reprécise: naaaan, ce n'est pas une gri-griffe (la photo est pas super, j'en conviens), et la fissure est bien *en forme de "Y"* et occupe 85% de la tranche grise de l'iBook.


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

c'est que ça ?  pas la peine de t'inquiète


----------



## MacMadam (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est que ça ?  pas la peine de t'inquiète


 Peut-être, sans doute, probablement. Je repère que la photo n'est pas représentative, puisqu'on ne voit pas la profondeur de la fissure. Me reste plus qu'à attendre pour voir s'il y aura glissement de claver :mouais:


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

sur les ibook, l'important c'est que le chassie interne  ne soit pas endommagé, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici


----------

